# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  dart frog tank size and colours

## Anthoney Rigby

i am looking for a green and blue dart frog and i am new to dart frogs so i need tank size (in gallons) and how to set it up (plants, shapes, size, liquid, ect.) and most importantly cost of frog (canadian). :Rapture:  price is not a problem!

----------


## bshmerlie

Check out Home | Understory Enterprises

Figure out what type of frog you want then we can help you with tank size.

----------


## JimO

I would count on at least a 20 gallon tank and as Cheri indicated, the shape will depend on whether you decide on a terrestrial species or a climber. I believe that Understory sells Southern Variabilis, which are green, with blue legs and blacks spots - beautiful little frogs, but they are small - in a group of darts called thumbnails because they are literally small enough to sit on your thumbnail.

Here is a link to Understory's page on the Variabilis: Ranitomeya variabilis | Understory Enterprises

----------



----------


## Kevin

Hey there,

Is this your first dart frog? 

If so you have lots of reading ahead of you but dont worry its not as hard as it may seem.

There is a step by step instruction on how to build a dart vivarium under the enclosure stickies here. I would start there.

Other things you need to look into is culturing fruit flies, seeding your vivarium with isopods and springtails,and territorial problems between the species you choose.

Dispite their small size they actually need a good amount of space per a frog. Many have been sucessful with only a 10gallon (2frogs) tank but from what i have read the hobby is trying to move forward and get away from 10gallons. I personally would say a minimum of 10gallons per a frog should be okay. Although, bigger is always better! I am currently housing 3 thumbnail species in a 33gallon 18x18x24 zoomed vivarium. Make sure to plant the tank well and use as much space as you can. You may be thinking i will never see my frogs then! In most cases this is not true, the frogs actually become more boldknowing that a safe hiding place is only one leap away. 

Any questions you come across i would be more than willing to help.

-Kevin

----------


## John Clare

Hi Kevin,

I wouldn't think you'll be very popular in the dart community if you're keeping 3 species of thumbnail in the same terrarium.  I would keep that to myself if I were you.

Best wishes,

John

----------


## Kevin

woahhhh! thats a typo! See my signature! lol NO MIXING SPECIES

I ment 3 imitators - standard lol sorry about that


Wish i could edit that so it wouldnt confuse anyone. Maybe you could for me being the owner?

----------


## John Clare

Glad to hear it Kevin.  I didn't notice your signature I must admit.

----------


## Anthoney Rigby

Orry jimO not the one it's not thumbnail size and it looks like this.

----------


## Kevin

Im curious to know what type of species that is myself. 
It looks like a type of vent or something of the thumbnails?
Anyone know?

-Kevin

----------


## John Clare

Pretty sure it's one of the many races of _Ameerega bassleri_, possibly the Black race. Here's one from that race.

----------


## John Clare

Pretty certain now that it's the "Abiseo" race of _Ameerega bassleri._

----------


## Kevin

Oh wow, i must agree... that is a pretty cool looking frog right there.

Time for some research on them =) 

-Kevin

----------

